# The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story!  Yay!



## YayGollum (May 6, 2007)

Greetings, fellow writers! Having all kinds of fun? Oh, I hope so. Anyways, this story requires characters of all types. We are looking for large personality conflicts due to Ages of racism or similar barriers from having a happy romp through the woods with a few fellow travellers. I shall be playing an Orc and a Warg, at the least, since I know that not many enjoy playing those things. 

The story will start on some trails in the largely unknown sections of eastern Middle Earth, where many bands of Easterlings are converging. These bands will be transporting many captives for a momentous occassion in their lives, a large and horrifying sacrifice to their god. None of the characters can be familiar with the eastern lands, but your first posts should be showing how your character escapes in some way. Eventually, the escapees will stumble upon each other and figure out that travelling together would most probably be the safest idea, at least until they get back to some place they can recognize. 

They will be chased by the zealous Easterlings, of course, which we could use some people playing, if they felt like it. There will be basic survival to worry about, towns that they will have to attempt to pass through without drawing much attention, and a few monsters and beasties. 

Anything else, Seregon person?


----------



## YayGollum (May 6, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Ah, did I mention that the Seregon person was unable to post his own thread, and that is why I did it? oh well. Also, stick your profiles in here, that we might start as soon as possible.

Name: Bugburz

Race/Sex: an Ainur of adaptability/Male

Appearance: short, hunched over, and weaselly looking Orc, black skin, big nostrils, nasty teeth, sharp eyes, wears brown rags and black Orc-mail, has a small round shield with a red eye on it

Weapons: bow and poisoned arrows, scimitar

History: showed up in the Void, entered Arda but wasn't really interested in much until he happened upon some elves waking up, he didn't understand why so many of the Ainur were taking on the physical forms that they were, and since he knew that these guys weren't Ainur, he became one of the Teleri types and integrated himself easily, had fun with watching them discover and learn and invent things, hung out with them for so long that he got really used to his body and never used any evil and unfair powerses that a normal Teleri wouldn't have, he was captured along with plenty of others and turned into a large Orc, since he was so used to his elfish body, it was as easy to corrupt him as it was to corrupt the others, he ended up in some big group of Orcs that eventually had to fight Noldor, the corruption wasn't very fun for him, but he grew to enjoy being evil, never used any powers that a normal Orc wouldn't have, got seriously injured in one of his first fights with Noldor and reflexively turned back into his spirit form, he then decided that working for Mel was too dangerous, so he went exploring again, since he had gotten so used to being an Orc, he thought he was being original when he turned himself into his current form of a much smaller Orc made for tracking, he hiked over to the Misty Mountains and started to carve out his own kingdom, ages later, hid until other Orcs moved in and he stayed with the smaller types like him, moved around to get to know plenty of Orcs in plenty of regions, since his powers were hidden even from himself, none of the bosses ever figured him out, and he worked just like any other Orc until he met up with Raoul

Personality: very fun, mostly ranting and grumbling to himself, resents authority but isn't stupid enough to rebel, likes to flee instead of fight, he hates all animals, is very disappointed with the fact that Orcs seem to be killed way too easily and has decided to distance himself from all of them when he has the chance, he likes to think that he's in a clan of his own and has no problem with killing anyone who messes with him, Raoul is good for him, though.

________________________________________________________________

Name: Raoul

Race/Sex: Warg/Male

Appearance: just a giant timberwolf type thing. Big and scary looking? Why not?

Personality: loves to intimidate and horse type play around with Bugburz since he knows that the Orc hates it, he hates Orcs and Wargs, since Orcs were evil to him and the Wargs aren't independent enough for him, other than that, he's achingly sarcastic and cool, sometimes Bugburz's conscience, also, despises being touched or considered to be owned by any person or group

Weapons: just his teeth and claws, I guess.

History: stuck with his pack until he thought he thought that he could survive far more comfortably on his own, left when they were out hunting humans, when he was just finding out that sticking with a pack got him all kinds of food, he was brooding in a cave and found Bugburz, before he could pounce on the Orc, it looked at him with a look just as blood-thirsty and they started trading insults until they forgot their hunger and found out that they hated pretty much everything just as much, they teamed up since they secretly wanted companionship, Bugburz taught him some Westron

_________________________________________________________________

Name: Khungil

Race/Sex: Easterling type human/Male

Appearance: One who's less than average (not too much less, but he'd be noticeably short) height is only noticed by the achingly dense or the achingly fearless, since he is one creepy, hardened, and seriously seasoned fighterish looking dude. He'd be wearing the same descriptive words attached to a full suit of armour, Easterling style (whatever that looks like), lots of scars, a cool as well as useful helm, brown eyes and hair, beard and moustache, which would be kept short and cut badly, stockiness, strength

Personality: Exactly the way that you would expect one with an appearance like the one that I just described? Superly serious and loyal to his boss (the Easterling priests of the Sauron cult). He is a hardened warrior who is just out to protect his family and way of life and things like that, quiet, except for when he's yelling at his subordinates, who all know that he means the best for them, stuff like that. Scary, but pure.

Weapons: a poleaxe and a small as well as hidden knife

History: Born in the East. Well, someone give me some good information on where Easterlings come from, and I shall give you more information on where this particular one comes from. oh well. Grew up on a farm until he was old enough to start getting trained for the Easterling army, which was what he ended up doing. He was content with being just another grunt for a while, but his dedication earned him a few promotions, he is always wishing to go back home, but keeps such desires very close


----------



## Majimaune (May 7, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Gees Yay I have just noticed how non committal to names and stuff you are "The Seregon Person's..." I mean come on although I have nothing wrong with it.

I will have a profile soon, I wanna spend some time on it. Just one for me, I'm not greedy...


----------



## Seregon (May 7, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well so far, we have the following people signed up for this thread:

Me (of course)
Chryso
Yay
Elfy
Yhwh1st
Maji
Ichi
Rosa
Dara

Hope you guys don't mind me being lazy with the names. Other than that, if you're just checking this thread I'll restate what I said in the Active RPGers thread - I'd like profiles posted by next Monday; that's the 14th. If you can't do this, I'm not sure you're so active (not meaning to insult anyone, but I did request people who could be active.).

I'll post my first profile. There will be at least one more to follow.

Name: Orion
Age/Race/Gender: ???/Half-Elf, Half-?/Male
Appearance: Fair skin, brown eyes, brown hair, cut to shoulder length, usually wears black leather.
Personality: Dark, sarcastic, quiet.
Armor: None.
Weapons: Twin swords, many daggers, throwing knives, etc., etc., bow and arrows, poisons.
Items: a medallion on a chain, made of gold with the drawing of a sun etched in it.
History: his childhood is completely unknown – when he became of fighting age, he started going on various quests and competing in tournaments – and winning. A few years later, he disappeared, and when he returned he wouldn’t compete, or join quests. He spends most of his time stealing and journeying alone.
Height: 5’ 11"
Weight: 160

Evil... yum.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 7, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Just for the record, as a nickname I’d prefer Rose, but I’ll answer to Rosa as well. 

I don’t want to play a huge role, I want my character(s?) to tag-along and help but not be the big action-doers—my schedule isn’t definite and I don’t want the plot to be hanging on a post I can’t put up for a week, you know?

That said, though I do want to have a minor role, would it be alright for me to have two characters? I had the idea of maybe adding a more naive, nonviolent character. As many of the characters this story (and this forum in general) seem to attract would be more warriorish types, it would be interesting to have someone who has to find some other way to contribute to the group. What do you think? It was just a random idea and I don’t really have much of a character in mind—if someone reading this likes the idea, my heart isn’t set on playing such a character. I was just, you know, throwing ideas around…

But first and foremost, I'd like to play my 'original' character Rosaline. (shes a bit cliche, your average warrior-maiden, but I have fun with her anyway ) I've started writing up a profile, but it's getting rather long--I guess I've gotten to know her pretty well.  Should I post the full profile here (when I get it done) or just post a shortish version in this thread and a longer one... in my own profile thread, I guess?


----------



## yhwh1st (May 7, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Seregon said:


> Well so far, we have the following people signed up for this thread:
> 
> Me (of course)
> Chryso
> ...


 
Just call me Meg.  

Here's my profile. Any critical input would be great!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Name: Figwitt Brandybuck

Race/gender: Hobbit/Male

Appearance: Slightly above average height, he stands at about 3’9”. He has sandy brown hair and grey eyes.

Personality: Laid-back and enjoys swapping stories in the local tavern, but like most hobbits, has more strength than he realizes which reveals itself in a tight situation. He has also been called too optimistic and adventurous by his friends.

Weapons: Bow and arrows and small knife which were stolen. Also keeps several good throwing stones in his pockets.

Possessions: none (except the aforementioned  )

History: First cousin to Merriadoc (twice removed on his father’s side) And second cousin (three times removed) to Peregrin Took. Second son of Berilac Brandybuck and Lily Goodbody. His older brother inherited the family business of boat building, while Figwitt was born with the infamous adventurous spirit of the Brandybucks. He decided to travel to Gondor to pay his respects to the king (seeing as he was family to the famous Merriadoc) and to see the world before he settled down for good. He was traveling with his fourth cousin (five times removed) Fredegar Bolger. They were ambushed by a scouting party of easterlings in the White Mountains, they were attacked on a narrow precipice when Fredegar fell off.


----------



## Seregon (May 7, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Profiles of any length are fine, and I like your idea of playing a minor character. It's kind of like cleaning the house - no one likes it but it has to be done. If it's all major characters, inevitably, we'll have so many things going on none of us will be able to keep up.

And good profile, Meg! Thanks for the expedience.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 8, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Creatures, you say? Allow me to introduce myself as there are few left alive to tell the tale of my past, shall we say, repasts?

I am Magnus, descendant of Ancalagon, one of the few Dragons left in this Middle Earth. I know well the Blue Mountains and Grey Havens, as well as the far-reaching deserts of the East. I understand there are some who still seek a couple of Blue Wizards from time to time, yet has anyone sought MY council? I could perhaps shed some light on their untimely demise, but that is another story.

For my own amusement and for pure enjoyment (not to mention the screams of my hapless victims), that this silver Dragon will join your adventure. 

Look to the skies, future snacks! *toothy Dragon grin*


----------



## Majimaune (May 8, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



yhwh1st said:


> Just call me Meg.
> 
> Here's my profile. Any critical input would be great!


No one remembers names thats why you get a really long one and then tell people to shorten it. Maji... Works great.

Will have a profile promptly but I havent had time to work on it yet but it is all in my head (like most things of mine).


----------



## yhwh1st (May 8, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Majimaune said:


> No one remembers names


 Well, some of the older members (who have left ) know me as Meg I guess I'll write 'call me Meg' as my deep thought or something.


----------



## yhwh1st (May 8, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Seregon said:


> Profiles of any length are fine, and I like your idea of playing a minor character. It's kind of like cleaning the house - no one likes it but it has to be done. If it's all major characters, inevitably, we'll have so many things going on none of us will be able to keep up.


I am looking forward to inserting a little comedy here and there. I think of my character as having the ability to be feisty when needed, but _only_ when needed. If you take my meaning. hehe  


Seregon said:


> And good profile, Meg! Thanks for the expedience.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 8, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

So where, exactly, are we starting the story? Do we start out with them all as prisoners, and then tell about how they escape, etc.? Or do we start after that and have references/flashbacks telling about how they got to where they are and why and all that? Or something else entirely? 


I was thinking the first, but I think it would be a good idea so say it out straight right now for everyone so we're all on the same page. I think the loose outline we've got is fine, but to get started I think some discussion/clarification would be good, so we all know exaclty where we are and what we're doing, etc. so we can comment on the scenery and what people are doing and all that, even if people haven't posted yet.

Or not. If you'd rather leave it more open to whatever the first people to post want it to be, that works too. 


And here's my profile:

Name: Rosaline, (Rosie to friends, of which she has few--not that she's mean/evil, just anti-social)
Race: Human Gender: Female
Age: 19

Appearance: Short—just over five feet. Her face would be pleasant, though not particularly beautiful, if she didn't perpetually wear an almost-solemn expression. Green eyes, blonde hair generally kept in a single tight braid down to her lower back. On the stocky side of slender. Her walk isn’t graceful, but rather purposeful. Wears dull, tattered clothing (probably stolen or found abandoned because she certainly didn't make it or buy it) that might have once been grey, or green, or brown, or blue, or any color really, but is now a rather dirty and mottled shadowy color that does nothing at all to compliment her complexion. She wears a rather worn pair of leather boots that might just see her through the next few miles before she has to patch them up again. Around her waist she wears a too-large leather belt with two daggers tucked into it—one cheap but serviceable throwing knife, the other her only ‘good’ dagger, which has a handle wrapped in worn black leather for grip and a nice blue stone set in the hilt. She carries an old satchel/bag type thing that (usually) contains some food/drink, change of clothes, a few herbs for basic healing/cooking, a needle and thread, a whetting stone, a couple daggers, occasionally some coin, and various useful odds and ends she picks up. She carries nothing too valuable in her bag because if she has to drop something and run, the bag is the first thing to go. 

Weapons/Fighting capabilities: Various (throwing) daggers, two worn openly on her belt but several others hidden about her person (up sleeves and down boot tops and inside hems), and a bow and arrows. Due to her small size, she avoids close fighting as a rule--no swords or other weapons that would typically require her to fight an opponent face-to-face, though she has learned to use her daggers in close quarters long enough to defend herself and, hopefully, get away until she has a more advantageous position. She is an excellent horsewoman, especially with her own mare (whom I she’ll have lost when she was captured by the Easterlings, I think.) Her greatest strengths are her aim, her ear, and her stealth. 

Personality: A general first impression of Rosie is that she is moody, aloof, and subdued, speaking only when spoken to or on those rare occasions she believes she has something important to say. She likes to maintain her personal space, and avoids crowded social areas unless there might be some unwatched pockets that might easily be lightened. She mistrusts all strangers as a rule, especially men (though she doesn’t _consciously_ know that she trusts women more than men, she’s never really thought about it.) With people she doesn’t know she is rather prickly around the edges at best and confrontational at worst; when she begins to know and trust a person she becomes, if not exactly kind or caring, not particularly rude. Her smiles are rare and usually appear only when she has some kind of private joke with herself, or for those few people who have earned her trust. She likes to tell stories, but usually only to herself—she doesn’t think her stories good enough to burden others with the telling of them. She takes care of herself and if given the choice between saving her own skin or risking it to save someone else’s, almost always she’ll choose to save herself.

History: When she was about ten her parents sent Rosie and her brother to live with their aunt and uncle, because they thought it would be good for their youngest children to have some experience outside their little town—and they were low on funds. Rosaline hated her aunt and uncle’s city house—too many people, too many rules. Two or three years after moving there, she ran away, intending to go home, but got lost on the way. She looked for it for weeks, but eventually couldn’t’ even remember where she had started—somewhere in Rohan, perhaps—so she more-or-less gave up the thought of home and did her best to take care of herself. Here and there in her wanderings, she would find a kind person who would help her for awhile and teach her, including an old scarred warrior who taught her how to hold a bow and how to tell a dagger where she wanted it to go, but she didn’t like staying in one place and would inevitably move on before too long, becoming more and more self-sufficient. She never found her home, and the more she saw of the world, the less she trusted the people in it.


----------



## Ichigo (May 8, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

the names Graeme Fenarious,

appearance: full blooded elf, age 70 5'2", ash brown hair to the midback, crystal blue eyes
weapons and armor: small oak staff, leather armor, and a statchel of herbs by his side

his past is shrouded in mystery, and no one really knows much about him, he goes from town to town going throught the densest of forests, some say he has the ways of a druid about him, but others say theres a bit of dark magic surronding him.


----------



## elfgirl (May 8, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Yuck! Good character... tastes like s***.

Name: Luinwe
Age/Race/Gender: ???/Elf/Female
Appearance: Blonde hair, blue eyes, fair skin, usually wears hunting leathers.
Personality: She’s kind, but tough.
Armor: None.
Weapons: A sword, a pair of daggers, and a bow and arrows.
History: She was raised in a traditional household, but she never quite agreed with it, and eventually, she left to wander the lands and see the world.
Height: 5’ 8”
Weight: 130

See? I’m no good with good character profiles…


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 8, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

And now I'm feeling self-concious about my hugely long profile.  Ah, well...

Most of the characters we seem to have here are the independent wandering types, maybe thats why they were captured--because nobody would miss or come after them? Not that it really matters, it was just a random observation...


----------



## elfgirl (May 8, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Don't feel bad. I'm just not too good with profiles to begin with, and now I have a good guy on top of that, so mine's just yucky. Besides, lengthy profiles just show a well-developed character that you've stuck by through whatever RPGs you've had, and haven't gotten bored with. It's a good thing, really. (Not to say short ones are bad.)

And yes, that is a bonus. But even if they had family who loved them, unless they were nobles, they probably wouldn't be sought after - I mean think about it; this type of era, just going a few towns down to a trading spot could be the last journey you ever make. People had to go missing all the time.


----------



## Majimaune (May 9, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I have a profile!! I finally wrote it down. Not bad compared to my standed lately.

*Name:* Straag

*Age:* 23

*Race/sex:* Possibly Human (don’t know for sure, could be elf descent) male.

*Appearance:* Relatively tall, about 5’10”. Wears a dark cloak, possibly once a light shade of green. Has bright blue eyes that shine in the moonlight. Dark, shoulder-length hair that has a slight wave in it. Skin tanned by the sun from being outdoors all the time. Under the cloak, he has a shirt made out of soft leather that has no sleeves and long loose pants that are held together by a wide belt with a sword attached. Lots of muscle all over his body.

*Personality:* Quiet, keeps to himself mainly, unless among friends and will help anyone in need if he can.

*Weapons:* Can use a bow but doesn’t carry one. Carries a scimitar and a small hunting knife that is easily thrown at the oncoming enemy.

*History:* Brought up by his father after his mother died in childbirth to his younger brother, he learnt to fight at an early age. His father, younger brother and himself lived together in a rundown hut in the outskirts of the Wild. Having to hunt for food every couple of days he learnt that life wasn’t like it was in the stories that his father told him when he was younger. At the age of 16 Straag left home in search of gold to give his father and brother a better lifestyle. After he left, his father and brother went to live near Rivendel where they were constantly visited by the elves. Straag wandered the wild and learnt all the was to know about tracking and such. When he was 21 he went to Rivendel to see his father and brother. His father was gravely ill and his brother couldn’t do anything to help him and so the father died. After that Sraag’s younger brother went with Straag until he met a beautiful maiden and married her. Then Straag was left on his own again and continued to walk throughout the lands of Rohan and Gondor never venturing too far east.


----------



## Daranavo (May 9, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

*Name:* Daranavo Savoy

*Age:* 28

*Sex:* Male

*Race:* Rohirrum, Man of the West

*Likes: *Simple pleasures, the company of a beautiful, well-mannered woman, a song of victory, a good joke, a nice mug of mead at room temperature, a smoke of tabac just after sunset, haggling, gambling, a clean Inn room, and of course, to ride at any time of day.

*Dislikes: *Rudeness, disrespect to a lady, Orcs and goblins of any sort, cheaters and liars, boiled meats, hard liquor.

*General Appearance:* His hair is a dingy blonde, unkept, wavy, and shoulder length. He has similar colors washed into his beard that is kept short when it is kept at all. He has 2 visible scars each about a half of inch long. The first just left of his left eye. The other, just below his chin. Other scars exist among his body parts, a testiment to a harsh living environment. He is every bit of 6 feet, and has an obvious athletic build. Broad shoulders as if he has done much swimming and well muscled triceps, calves and thighs. His complextion might be fairer if not for the amount of time he has spent in the sun. He wears no jewelry of any kind and overtime has come to appreciate the durability of fine leather. He wears alot of it, in Dark browns he has long boots and a belt with heavy iron buckles, gloves (often tucked in the front of his belt when not riding) with lighter, more natural looking pants and vest. His cloak is of a thick, lighter blue wool. His long-sleeved tunic, normally stained of sweat, at times could pass for an off-white when cleaned and mended proper. He has a brown leather headband flattened around his head and tied in the back. Its over-lengths swinging to his right side with the flow of his hair. His sword scabbard is made of a light metal somewhat ornate, and covered in a very fine brown leather. A small leather coin pouch hangs to his right near his scabbard with a small amount of coin. His look is common among the Long riders and may be recognized.

*Weapons: *Atop the scabbard is the hilt and covered pommel of a rapier. From what you can see due to the cloak, it appears to be of fine craftmanship, etched with silver. 

*Possessions: *A fine, well bred, well trained horse of the like of the Men of the West. A dark brown gelding named Gaidon. Of which he trained himself from a fowl. Bedroll, horse blanket, bridle, tack and saddle stylized similar to that of a rider of Rohan, however, to a trained eye, much of the heraldry and distiguishing errata have been removed making it appear very plain. A large saddle bag: that holds a pommel of a rapier, a bloodied cloak, and a plain leather headband, much like that of which he wears now. 2 Waterskins, ration cloths and binding, a fine reed pipe, tabac, 2 bloodstained tunics, both in bad shape, a small mirror, soap powder, a crossbow with 17 bolts. 

*Fighting Style: *Daranavo has proficiency in Crossbow, Shortbow, Spear, Lance, Short and Long blades and light and medium armors. He has grown to prefer light leathers and the use of a High Steel Rapier that he has learned to use to great effect. He relies on misdirection, dodging, parrying, quick vital thrusts and speed vs. chain or plate heavier armors and heavier melee weapons. 

*History: *Daranavo grew up in the plains of Rohan, born to a Lord and lady of lesser nobility. His affinity for horsemanship became apparent early in his life and at the age of 15, he was inducted into the military. He learned the way of the shield, spear, sword, and bow and fought many orcs and men that encroached upon the plains. At age 22, his skill of horse was nearly legendary among his people. He became a respected and battle hardened Lieutenent, and was given a fowl to train from the finest stock of horses. However, as the days and nights came and went, he lost his thirst for battle and decided to step down. His lord would have him serve him still in some fashion, for his skills should not be wasted. He charged Daranavo with the delivery of dispatches to the outlining territories. There were a few men like him who undertook these long and dangerous missions, they were called the Long Riders. It is said, a long rider could fight, eat, sleep, all of horse without halt for many days. He befriended a fellow Long Rider, a son of status and fortune but with great skill of horse. For years the two would ride and complete mission after mission, until betrayal reeled its ugly head. He discovered that his companion's father would soon attempt the throne by treachery and that his companion and friend was aiding in the endeavor. One night, he followed his companion to a meeting place and was discovered. 3 men afoot, and his companion of horse he did spy conspiring against his lord. He escaped but only after a long chase that ended in the death of his friend. In the custom of the Long Riders to a fallen man, he broke the blade from his dead companion's rapier, collected his headband, rapier pommel and cloak, and loosed his horse upon the plains. He knew that he could now never return to his homeland again for what he had done. With hands forever stained with blood and a heavy heart he rode like the wind and never looked back.


----------



## Seregon (May 9, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

This completes all of the profiles (except for my second one). You know what this means! Time to start.

And I hope it is alright, but I was thinking any absence of two or three weeks may end in character death. I'll keep track, and try to send messages if there haven't been any posts in more than a week or so, so that it doesn't just happen that somebody comes back after what may be, to them, a very short period of inactivity to discover - dead character. It will not come out of the blue or anything. I will have my second character profile up tonight, and my initial post (if I can create the thread) up at the same time. If I cannot, I'd like to kindly ask Yay to start it.

We are starting off with their individual escapes. It gives enough room for people to start with the capture, and explain that and the escape, and then maybe meet up with another player or two. There may be one other person joining today, or soon, and I'll speak with her privately about this and her character, etc.

So... let it begin!


----------



## Seregon (May 9, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I know, I know. Double posts. Here's my second profile.

Name: Rhea
Age/Race/Gender: ???/Half-Elf, Half ???(God Only Knows)/Female
Appearance: Brown, shoulder-length hair, brown eyes, fair skin, dresses in hunting leathers.
Personality: Sweet, yet can be insulting, cutting, and antagonistic at times. She’s typically nice, but she has a darker side to her that, unfortunately, many see.
Armor: None.
Weapons: A sword, two daggers, a bow and arrows, and throwing knives.
History: She was raised in a traditional elvish household, yet somehow, she always felt the need to fight. To hold her sword in her hands and smite her enemies. When she came of age, her family was so exacerbated with her behavior that they sent her away, just to get her out of the household. Since then, she’s wandered through Middle Earth, progressively honing her skill.
Height: 5’ 10”
Weight: 145


----------



## yhwh1st (May 9, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Whoever starts the RP, would you please post the link here? I've been gone for so long and don't know what all is is new in RP land. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ichigo (May 9, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I know this is a little late elfy but hey lol i just like not knowing whats there... kinda makes things interesting... lol i'll let my character grow according to how the rp plays out

it wasn't that bad elfy ur to hard on urself.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 9, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I guess I understood the plot summary wrongly--I was under the impression that the people escaped together, or at least in groups, not each seprately. Ah, well. Or do some escape in groups and some seprately? And how do they end up finding each other? Are we just going to let it play out however it seems to work when we start RPing it?

(EDIT: I found one of my (really) old profiles for Rosie. It's interesting to see what is the same/different/contradictory. If anyone cares, here it is: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showpost.php?p=448171&postcount=4)


----------



## Seregon (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I was thinking that most likely they were all captured in the same group, and escaped separately, or in groups, just whatever. They find each other and have to band together to survive. In my initial post, it'll be a bit clearer. I've already written it, and I've got it to where there's a brief bit of time where there are no guards on the prisoners, they're huddled together in a cart, bound with rope (and the more dangerous with chains), and have an opportunity. However, your character does not necessarily have to be in the same group - they could've been captured by another set of guards, and be a few miles away, but have to escape into the same forest. Or, they could've been hiding for days when all this happens. I'm trying to give some room so everyone can be inventive, clear, and as violent or nonviolent as they want.


----------



## Seregon (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Alright, I made the thread. (YAY!!!) Here's the link:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18951

And the thing with the sword and medallion will eventually play a bigger role in the story - no it's not insanely powerful. Just painful (think really hot, like a brand). I'm really trying not to overstep my bounds with these. Anyone who thinks I have can PM me and I'll be more than happy to discuss it.

And, there's your window of opportunity to escape. And um... someone, you know, finding my unconscious characters would be kinda nice. Anyone?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

It's been too long since I last tried to write a profile; and since it struck me as an interesting idea to try something new and add to the mix, how about something a little different from the grown wanderers and fighters?

------

Name: Clover

Race/gender: Human/Female

Appearance: Mousy brown hair that’s been chopped off just above her shoulders. Large, smoky gray eyes in an almost constantly dusty or smudged face. A wiry build from eating whatever she can get and spending a lot of time doing anything but holding still. Wears a tattered and patched dress but has nothing for shoes, having developed fairly toughened feet. Stands at just under 4’ tall and is a full 9 years old.

Personality & other info: Independent, fun-loving and easily entertained (though only for a short while at a time); but also very quiet, dark tempered and somewhat unpredictable. She likes to think she can take care of herself, this however leads her to get into some hard places. She’s had to learn how to beg, steal and can at times be persuaded to work for things; shelter being as easy to find as an empty stable or open back room. Clover wants to be a tough, self-sufficient young woman, but being so young yet she’s easily wounded and -though she normally tries to run and hide when it happens- can fall to crying. When she thinks no one is listening, a good or quiet mood will set her to humming odd little made-up tunes to herself. She doesn’t spend time thinking about the people she ran away from, always busy looking out for herself as no one else would. 

She doesn’t know how to use any kind of weapon other then to pick up a stick and start hitting as hard as she can. Quicker to run from anyone clearly bigger then her, she’s a fighter only when cornered or provoked. Very quiet around grown-ups, it would be hard to get more then a few words out of her at a time if she would speak at all. 

Possessions: Only a tiny rag and bead doll that’s the only nice thing she was ever given. 

Skills: Can easily get into small places, is good at finding things and even better at getting away with them. 

How she got here: A simple case of being in the wrong place at the wrong time.

------

Please let me know if I need to rewrite some of that. I'm a little rusty and in need of a good nights sleep. I'll be working on her entry post shortly; might be a little while though so I hope that's alright. 

Looking forward to writing with you all! Thanks Seregon!


----------



## Majimaune (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Awesome we have Ara!!

Will read the IC thread ASAP. I got homework to do *groans*


----------



## Seregon (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Great profile, Ara. I really look forward to having your character in the story. It's unusual, but realistic; they wouldn't have just taken male, adult, men and elves.

And I'm sorry if I wasn't clear in my post - there's a short period of time when there are no guards on the wagon, and all you have to do is slip your ties and grab your stuff.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I think I'll use the other's escape in my entry post. It's from her view though so it might look a little odd. 

I'm hoping someone else is still left in there. But I need to get the post done. It'll be up soon. 

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## elfgirl (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

So... who's escape are you using?? Seregon's or Maji's?

And...

Name: Alana
Age/Race/Gender: ???/Elf/Female
Appearance: Blonde hair, blue eyes, pretty, usually wears greens and browns and hunting leathers.
Personality: She’s kind, and blindingly so. Nice, brave, though sometimes very stubborn.
Armor: Leather
Weapons: A sword, a bow and arrows.
Items: N/A
History: When she was very young, her parents were killed, leaving her orphaned. She had to learn to take care of herself, and fighting was necessary. To get money, to avoid danger, and to work, she learned to wield a sword.
Height: 5’ 9”
Weight: 140

Another goodygoody, yeah, I know.

And I'll try and post tonight.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



elfgirl said:


> So... who's escape are you using?? Seregon's or Maji's?



That'd be Seregon's. The fight, or whatever it was, woke her up.


----------



## elfgirl (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

So is the dark figure her character? Or someone else's, just to be decided?

(Sorry I'm asking so much, I know it's kind of annoying. It's not anything against you. I really like your writing style.)


----------



## Daranavo (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well, there is information that is needed however. Like how far and in what direction were they taken? Some of the characters may know their surroundings pretty well if they are well traveled. Especially if they had traveled in such dangerous areas to be overtaken by Easterlings in the first place. It might also help to know what the general plan was as Daranavo may just begin to head back West to retrieve his horse that may be several days walk from where he is now. But he would go get him all the same.


----------



## elfgirl (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

As I understand it, they were taken East by the Easterlings and I thought it was a requirement that your character have no knowledge of the area unless he's one of the guards or Easterlings?

And btw, I won't be on until a lot later tonight. If you have any major problems, just ignore my post.


----------



## Seregon (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Okay, okay...

Point A: Elfy: I think it's probably somebody else that she bumped into, rather than Orion. Some random person who can help her escape.

Point B: Elfy has it right. They were captured by Easterlings, and hence taken East. And no character is supposed to have any knowledge of their surroundings.

Point C: I, too, am going to be missing (Elfy and I will be at the same awards ceremony). I ought to have access tomorrow at the latest.

*deep breath* And... that's all, I think. For now at least.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

A couple things seem a bit odd about this, but If you don't want to change them I dont really care.
First, the Easterlings aren't stupid. Why would they leave a wagon full of people, many of whom they know to be excellent fighters, without a sufficient guard? Any why would they leave the prisoner's personal weapons/equipment where the prisoners could so easily steal them? Why even bring the prisoners stuff at all?
Second, why would they have been captured as a group? These are all wandering solitary warrior types, not the type to be in a group, and if they DID happen to be in a group, it wouldn't be the type of group that people would go attacking. Unless they had superior numbers, etc. (Which I guess the Easterlings would have, but it would still make more sense to capture more defenceless people) It makes much more sense that they would have all been captured one by one, probably never having met many, if any, of the other prisoners.

Well, those were just some little plot thingies to think about. Though it doesn't sound like it, I'm really _not_ all that picky, I'm willing to go along with the thread whether we change things or not. I just wanted to point them out so that, if the majority of the posting peoples agree, we can change to something more probable/believeable. (But, of course, this is fantasy and there isn't really going to be anyone reading it but us, so in the end I guess it's not particularly important...)

Since we've already started, I guess it's easiest just to continue with what we've got. Feel free to ignore this post if you so desire.  

Ok, I'll stop talking now. *puts hand over mouth*  I think I might compose a post...


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Horrible double postishness, I know, but I'm back from reading the thread and I'm going to work on a post. Ara, if it's ok, in my post I'd like to make my character be the one yours ran into, and they can escape together. Does that work? Or you planning on it being a certain character? Its just, we have so many characters going all over the place, I thought it would be good if we didn't have them ALL just take off on their own...


----------



## Amberpants (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

OK...um I'm the new one...and pretty new at this as well but hey, I'll give it a shot.

Profile: 

*Name*: Laia
*Age*: 18
*Race*: Human
*Gender*: Female
*Personality*: Obedient, Quiet, yet sly and sarcastic when needed. Quiet smart and good at puzzles and thinking...yay!
*Appearance*: Wearing a tattered outfit made of random material scraps. Hazel/Honey-ish middle of back length hair accompanied with hazel eyes. Beautiful but really doesn't care about her appearance. Pretty slender due to her past.
*History*: She was kidnapped from her family at the age of 14 and forced into servitude of a power hungry lord (Kerian). She was only feed enough to keep her alive and sometimes not at all due to her "unruly" behavior, causing her to pass out quite a bit. She was treated horribly and was always kept in dark dungeons only let out to clean up the mansion, and go to the bathroom. Due to her circumstances she prefers night and greatly despises the daytime. She was very independent and confident before her capture-ment, but now leads a shy and self-conscious life full of depression.
*Possessions*: locket her mother gave her before she died. Weird black ring she found cleaning and Kieran’s slave collar
*Fighting Technique*: at the age of 10, she was taught how to use a sword, bow, etc. but wasn't good enough to fight off the kidnappers.

If I need to change something please feell free to tell me


----------



## Daranavo (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well it is quite possible Daranavo can speak their Language and know some of their culture due to the fact that he is very well traveled. He may not know where he is though.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Rosalee LuAnn said:


> Horrible double postishness, I know, but I'm back from reading the thread and I'm going to work on a post. Ara, if it's ok, in my post I'd like to make my character be the one yours ran into, and they can escape together. Does that work? Or you planning on it being a certain character?



I just put it out there just to see who would pick it up. If you'd like to, I can't see why not. I'll admit to rather liking the idea of this little kid pounding for all she's worth on something/someone that might not even get bruises from it. She doesn't even really know anything other then it's a bundle of some kind; clothes maybe. So yeah, it's there to be picked up from or worked in however whoever decides to take it up would like. 



> Its just, we have so many characters going all over the place, I thought it would be good if we didn't have them ALL just take off on their own...



I thought we were all going to end up a bunch soon, so yeah, though everyone can get out however they want, not everyone (my Clover for example) can get far -if anywhere- without help.

It's a open post. Have fun.


----------



## YayGollum (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Greetings, all. Inform me if I don't answer all of the questions. One that looks to be needing an answer is the situation that at least the Seregon person's character escaped. As was written before, the first posts are all about showing off some superly cool way that your character would have been able to escape from the Easterlings. His way doesn't have to be your way, since your character could merely have been captured by a different group not too far away, part of the caravan taking all of the captives to a horrifying as well as multi-racial sacrifice. He chose to write a scene with particularly inept guards, I guess. No large deal. 

As to the awareness of their surroundings permitted to the characters, yes, none of them are supposed to be familiar with the land. That's the main reason for why they'd have to stick together. A bit of familiarity with the culture would be okay, maybe a bit of knowledge when it comes to place names, I have no problem with anyone understanding their language, but nothing that would easily let the character happily leave the others for indepedence, unless he'd have some superly cool reason for caring enough not to run off, of course. But the banding together of many sorts for protection should be a large deal. Anything else? 

chrysophalax person, what, you are playing the terrifying Magnus character in here? *hides* Could be interesting, especially because I was planning on bringing my own dragon character meekly to bear.

Also, I welcome you, Amberpants person! Looks cool.


----------



## elfgirl (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

And as for the question about the guard, if you read the opening post from Sere, I think she means to imply that all but two of the guards were with her character. There were enough, they were just distracted, and somebody took advantage of that.


----------



## Majimaune (May 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I was wondering who that person was in the IC thread of yours Elfy. I was like "I dont remember reading about that one. Now I think I will read this thread before the other. Always a good idea.


----------



## Daranavo (May 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Ok, I understand now. Daranavo will speak their language and he may know a place or two but he will have no idea of where he presently is or why he was taken.

He is a somewhat chivalrous sort so if others manage to find their way to him, he "may" be compelled to help them out of a lesser form of duty. Considering that he was a former soldier of Rohan. I will use this reason for him to stick around.

Now, the only other issue is that if there are orcs and such in the wagon, they are going to be toast...as soon as Daranavo can find a way at them.


----------



## YayGollum (May 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Yuck. <--- towards the idea of sickeningly chivalrous characters.  But oh well. My Orc and Warg characters will most certainly recoil with disgust at the sight of any of your creepy human, elf, or nasssty hobbit characters. We shall merely have to work at figuring out a way for terrifying racism to be overcome, at least enough so that nobody gets killed. Right? *casts about desperately* Uh, right? Yay Orcses and Wargs?


----------



## Seregon (May 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

If it's any help, Yay, Orion wouldn't hate him. In fact, I could work it out to where he would be compelled to help your characters, much moreso than any other character around.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

It'll be interesting to see how that's going to be worked out.  There may have to be something besides just 'live and let live' (let live and be left alive?  ) at play. There's no question about there being tension! That can't be helped. But there's something each has that none of the others do (at least I think that's mostly true) and if comes up that they/we see this, then maybe there's some way that it can be worked out. 

I wouldn't want to be on first guard for the night though... 

...and no, I'm not exactly a 'peace, love and let's all be happy just to be alive' sort. *dark, fanged grin at anyone that thinks otherwise*

-----------------------------------
"Let's just all be friends!" 
"I'd rather not. It's getting close to dinner time."
"oh good! I am hungry. What's for dinner?" 
*toothy grin*
-----------------------------------

Anyways, I'm going to let my next post wait tell someone takes it up somehow. I should be around from time to time, but I'm not completely sure. Will look in as I can. =^.^=


----------



## Daranavo (May 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well definately something will have to happen because I am all for fantasy writing and such but I also try to keep true to the characters. AN Orc of any race and a Former Rohan Soldier in the same boat....someone is getting thrown overboard to the fishes. Gotta have a fix and soon or its curtains I tell ya.


----------



## Seregon (May 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well if it's really like that; his character or yours, nothing in between, you can feel more than free to kill off your guy.

If that's not appealing, you could just Private Message me and I'll toss some ideas at you and see which ones stick.


----------



## Amberpants (May 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

ok I think I'm going to post my escape now...but I'm not with ya'll yet cause I have to escape my power hungry Master  hehe
-oh and it's also in first person right now, too...tell me if I suck or not


----------



## Majimaune (May 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

First off: Welcome Amberpants. Interesting name.

Second off: I am not too well at the moment so I don't know how I will be in the near future. So if I disappear for a little while I am just warning you. I will try to get on here regularly though.

Third off: Sere, I need you to post again before I can. Or at least I would prefer it that way.


----------



## Seregon (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Okay, I'll try and post in just uno minuto... yet first, I'd just like to remind the following people that they need to post:

_Ichigo and Rose._

We all love your characters, but we can't very well get to know them if they aren't there.

Ichi, I know about everything you're going through and I'm sorry. It'd be nice if you post, but no pressure, okay?

Maji, I know that you're ill and I understand, just try and get on once a week at the least, and get better soon, alright?

Yay... if you want, your characters can run into mine, and they'll be alright, kay? You had to know when you created an orc character that it'd be tough, but that's half the fun and I'm sure it'll work.

Amber: great opening post. Keep it up.


----------



## Seregon (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

And I've posted. Maji, I hope you don't mind my liberties with your character. I felt I needed some finality in the conversation between mine. It didn't seem fleshed out enough and explained.

And Rose: nice postageness. (Even if it's unfinished.)


----------



## YayGollum (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

There ya go. One good reason for the group to come together. An approaching storm. All can search for cover and conveniently happen upon each other. I am not sure about where the Amberpants person's character is, and it looks like I should just be waiting for the Rosalee LuAnn person to finish her post.


----------



## Majimaune (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Seregon said:


> Maji, I know that you're ill and I understand, just try and get on once a week at the least, and get better soon, alright?


Well unless I have to go into hospital I should be on almost every day. Unless my computer stuffs up again after all the work I have done on it.



Seregon said:


> And I've posted. Maji, I hope you don't mind my liberties with your character. I felt I needed some finality in the conversation between mine. It didn't seem fleshed out enough and explained.


Any time. Will go an read it now.


----------



## elfgirl (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I posted! Yay, I'm assuming your Orcish guy already went into the cave. Nothing worse than a wet orc, right?

And Sere, how's that for the elvish version of adoring fangirl?


----------



## Seregon (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Yes, Elfy, very nicely done.

And Maji, I really hope you don't have to go to the hospital. I'm sorry you're not feeling well.

I also understand that quite a few people here are going through some hard times, and if any of you guys need anything, just PM or email me.


----------



## Majimaune (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Seregon said:


> And Maji, I really hope you don't have to go to the hospital.


I hope I don't either but if I have what my friends got then I might have to. They wanted/needed to go but I'm not sure if they did. 

Wow. I got on here twice in one day. Miracle.


----------



## Amberpants (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Mwuhahahha!!! I'm not in the middle of no where now!!!
That makes me feel happy inside...


----------



## Majimaune (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Oi Amber!! You want to just keep posting until we can go no further with the story?


----------



## chrysophalax (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Thanks for the PM, Seregon. I'm sure at least some of you will be running up on me shortly.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Rose; let me know if/when your post is done. I see that you edited it just a little bit ago, and I don't want to step on your toes if you still have anything you're wanting to put in. 

Just give me the go-ahead and I'll start working on what to post. 

Nice writing by the way. =^.^=


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Ok, I finished it. Well, sorta. It was getting much longer than I meant it to be, I think I stuck too many details in, but I decided to just post it and edit out extra stuff later. I tried to leave it in a spot where you could easily pick it up. If you don't like anything your character said/did in my post, tell me what to change and I will--I read the profile and tried to follow what you wrote in that, but I don't know how I did.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

It looks alright, though I would, since you said I could tell you, like to point out a few little things (or not so little depending on how you see them).

First off, she's tied up in a way that she can't so easily use her hands; arms pinned to her sides. She could still use her hands, but one at a time and couldn't have brought them up to her mouth. Not a big thing though. I could change that in my post for that matter. 

She's very quiet when frightened -not wanting to let on that she _is_ frightened- and I'm not so sure she would have spoken so quickly. It works alright though. 



> “Now do mine!” she insisted. Rosie took the blade with a sigh and held it awkwardly, and sawed through the rope on Clover’s hands.
> 
> “Now lets go!” Clover said impatiently, making as if to dash out the wagon into who-knew-what. Rosie grabbed at the girl’s tatty dress.



Try -if I may- changing it to that, instead of saying "now let's go" she would just try to leave. She wants to take care of herself, remember. She'd likely not even consider sticking around for this stranger when Clover thinks she can just do everything on her own. She's young and has a lot to learn yet, but she doesn't at all think so. She'd just try to get her legs under her and go for the door; most likely not even looking back tell Rose grabs hold of her and gets her attention. 

yeah, sorry if that sounds a bit picky.  It's all well meant and I do like your post. I'll go ahead and work on my next one. You can do whatever you like with these here notes. Take up the challenge or leave it as it is and I may adjust a little.

=^.^=


----------



## Seregon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I'd like to just remind some people who haven't posted in a while that they might want to:

Ara - you've not posted in 4 days. I understand that you've been editing what you put up there originally, yet you, Dara, Meg, and Rose have not yet reached our group. We're waiting on you guys.

Dara and Meg - it's been three days.

You guys should probably post before we start moving on.



Also, guys (and girls): I appreciate you being here, and being so active at that. (We're averaging 5 posts a day.)    Yay! Activity!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

yeah, sorry about that. Was working on it.  

It's up. A bit shorter maybe, but I don't mind so long as it's wort a post. I'm thinking I'll let Rose play with getting them up that way. Let me know if you have other thoughts though, alright Rosalee? 

=^.^=


----------



## Daranavo (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I would not expect more then a post a week from me as was my initial understanding of this story thread. I find it a reasonable amount especially considering how many we have in this. I feel more time needs to be alotted as some care is being taken in the background to solve a few potential problems before they become such.


----------



## Seregon (May 14, 2007)

I understand, and I don't demand more than a post a week, just so long as you can keep up with the party. I was not trying to push, merely give a helpful nudge.

And props to Ara for posting!




Okay... I've had some messages/complaints about this, and I'm just going to put this down here right now and get it out of the way.

There are NOT rules against first-person posts. If you want, you can reference this: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=17411.

I don't take it lightly when anyone is bothered about their writing style. Please don't try and edit anyone else's writing, especially if it's something that is an individual choice. 

*I do not want to hear any more on this subject.*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Daranavo said:


> I would not expect more then a post a week from me as was my initial understanding of this story thread. I find it a reasonable amount especially considering how many we have in this. I feel more time needs to be alotted as some care is being taken in the background to solve a few potential problems before they become such.



Well said, mellon nin. 

It takes time and thought to put together a post worth putting in something like this. Some clearly have more time (or something) then others and can get things up at an almost dizzying rate. If I didn't think I had time to put towards at least one good post a week, I'd find it very hard for me to feel like doing any more then sitting back to watch. I don't like just tossing posts together if I can at all help it, and it's best if the only rush is the good kind.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 14, 2007)

*On Postishness...*

Well said!

I know that I, personally, tend to be on the wordy side (tell me if my posts get monotonously long and I'll edit them) and I also like to think my posts through, edit them, then sometimes ask people in OOC what they think of the post and edit again. (the post I've put up already would be a good example of that). I mean, no offence, but none of us here are _exceptional_ authors (I wholeheartedly include myself in that statement! ) and I think its good to try to learn to write well/better through our posts as much as is reasonable and enjoyable. I'm not suggesting that you make it like an English assignment, because then it wouldn't be as much fun (unless you're one of those people that LIKES homework...) but just to try to improve while you have fun at the same time.  

But, on the other hand, I don't think we really need to worry about how fast this thread is moving. In my experience, a newly opened thread moves fairly quickly (because people are excited about it and want to get into the story and all that) and then slows down later. (Though hopefully they don't stop completely.)

Ok, I used WAY too many parenthesis in this post, but I think it's still at least somewhat coherent.   


EDIT: Ara, I was a bit confused about what was happening in your last post, but I'm guessing that Clover just tripped over something...


----------



## Daranavo (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well, with any thread done well and done here, patience and waiting are part of the game. I think we are all on the same page now, thanks.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

If it sounded like I was complaining about the thread at all, I'm sorry. I was agreeing with other players, and then disagreeing with myself, and...yeah. 

Anyway. 



> Although you seem to have more than enough time to be posting in *this* thread.


 
Well, yes. This thread doesn't require posts that are as long as in the IC thread, and this isn't part of the story, so there isn't as much need to edit, etc., because this is just a discussion thread. Not that the OOC should have dozens and dozens of posts while the IC doesn't, but I think it's fine if people post more often in OOC, as long as they keep up IC too. 

I feel like I'm talking too much. I promise that I'm not trying to be mean. Cross my heart. I'll just... stop talking now. *puts hand over mouth*


----------



## Majimaune (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Man not being on here for a day puts you out of it. A page in like two days...

Will read whats been happening now.


----------



## Seregon (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Just a reminder:

Daranavo and Meg... it's been five days.

On Friday, if I haven't seen a post, we'll just move on. A week from that point if I still haven't seen a post I'll give another warning, and if yet another week passes without any activity, I'll write them out.

Also, Elfy... it's been four days.

Ara and Rose, I know it's been really rough on you guys posting together with pretty much no other interactions but if you could possibly make it to the cave it would be most appreciated. Thank you for all of your efforts in getting your characters active and for posting as much as you have.


----------



## elfgirl (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Alright, I posted. I think it's long enough. It's basically the three female elves talking about Orion... not sure it's extremely important, but it's something.


----------



## Seregon (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Yay for Elfy! I'll try and get a post up myself tonight to give Rhea's point of view; I haven't done much with her yet.

Update: I posted, but I couldn't add on the little flashback, as they aren't saved on this computer. I will add it later tonight, though, so check after a while.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



> EDIT: Ara, I was a bit confused about what was happening in your last post, but I'm guessing that Clover just tripped over something...



Yep. Just that simple. She's at one of those clumsy stages in the life of a young human after all. Poor thing.  *angel smile*

Alright, I need to let everyone know that I've got a little time left, but I'm getting my wisdom teeth taken out in about two days from now. So I'll try to keep up as I can for a bit, then I may not be on at all for at least a few days. I'm not sure. 

Rosalee; you're welcome to get them up to the cave with the others however you like. I'll let you know, but you might even get to adopt Clover from me for a little while if it's any help. You seem to have a good way of writing with her so I feel alright saying that it could be done if need-be. 

If I end up taking longer then I'm thinking, I'll try to drop something by. I've got tomorrow yet but after that... *shrugs*


----------



## Seregon (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Thanks for posting, Ara! (Great post, by the way.)

I added the flashback onto the end of my post... might want to read it. It's kind of crucial.


----------



## Daranavo (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I was actually, waiting for Megs to post. Not sure where she is atm.


----------



## Majimaune (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Whenever some one says atm I think of Automatic Teller Machine not At The Moment/Minute. I find it annoying with my brain.

I just posted and read everything else. I look forward to it when Ara and Rosalee's characters join the company.


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I'd also like to join in, if that's okay with everybody. Here's my character...


Vaaralinen (Vaara for short)

Race: Human + 1/4 Elfen.

Gender: Female.

Appearance: Although she has a fair complexion from her Elfen side, she has bright fiery red hair. Her hair sits at shoulder length, and has a bit of curl. She often dresses in white, brown, gold, yellow, and green colours.

Weapons: Katana (Agarwaen), Dagger (Viresse), Horn // Don't know if this counts as a weapon, but I didn't know where else to put it // (Gwaloth).

History: Vaara was raised in a small sheep-farming village by her father - once a rider of Rohan, now a cripple shepherd. She learned to fight from him, and was quickly able to best him in combat. He brother, Havad, stayed at home to care for their father, while Vaara went abroad. Her biggest regret is not being able to fight alongside the Rohirrim (women are not allowed). In her life she has fought many foes, but certain ones may still haunt her memories.

Personality: Outspoken, confident, strong. She idolizes Lady Eowyn of Rohan and hopes one day to be a shield-maiden for her.


----------



## Seregon (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Welcome, Miss Insanity! Good to have you with us.

Thanks for posting, Maji!

And Dara, if you're unsure where Meg is, you may just have to go ahead and post with your character. I'm sorry that you're in this situation, but it happens. You are allowed to move her character (yet not too much, and nothing she wouldn't approve of) so that yours is not just stuck there.


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Sorry guys i know its a bit late in the story to enter but i had to make my entrance. The reason i haven't been on lately is my grandma is dying and i've had to go see her and my comp internet connections been wigging out i'm trying to get on as often as possible but if i don't i'm incredibly sorry.

see ya,

ichi


----------



## Seregon (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

It's alright, Ichi, I understand. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Daranavo (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Alright, I'll go ahead and move use forward. Should be down by Friday night. Also, I am sort of looking for something from Yay to link us up. We end up at that cave the way things are, and there is going to be trouble for sure between orcs and men. I am all for trying to make a story work so I hope he comes up with something.


----------



## Seregon (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

We could have the orc/warg characters leave for some reason (be sent out by the group to do something important, such as procure food), which would leave the group without them and give some time for your characters to get used to everyone else and at least when Yay's characters came back and everyone was cool with it, while your characters may still hate him, they won't immediately kill him.

That was my idea, at least.


----------



## Daranavo (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well, I had made a suggestion but it would take collaboration and time as i feel it is important to get this off going right. I had suggested that Easterlings nearly came up upon Daranavo and the halfling when the Orc and Warg saw them and stopped them. I.E. Fighting and killing them right near Daranavo and possibly saving their lives and risking their own. (The actual motivation could be hunger, or whatever, but, the result would be what it is) I feel nothing less then this would really do. 

What occurred was that The hobbit went while Dar was sleeping and grabbed a few items from the wagons. Well, he was seen as he entered the treeline again and 2 easterlings followed him. Something of that sort. 

Evenso though, as Dar is awakened to witness the event, He would still have harsh words for the Orcs to keep their distance but, relent as to fighting them...for now. I think this will give more time for the story to develope.

To arbitrarily rush past such an opportunity would be a waste I feel.


----------



## Seregon (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I'll see if I can fit that in to the story once we've left the cave, so long as Yay agrees. I wish you'd informed me of your intentions before now, but I'll see what I can move around.


----------



## Daranavo (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I must remove Daranavo from this thread as I do not feel I would do justice for this story. Thanks Everyone.


----------



## Seregon (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well, I'm sorry that you feel that way. Best of luck in all your future endeavours.

And, I've posted. It's small, but enough.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Missy (that an alright name?) if you keep writing like that... *sits back with a nearly wonderstruck gasp*

...what sort of a rating were we working with here?... PG13ish? 

*twisted, nearly appalled grin*


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Was I too graphic? Just trying to be realistic, ya know? It's just cause I was trying to get across the brutality of the Easterlings. I won't usually write about stuff like that because I won't usually be in situations. I just love detail.

Don't tell me I've already gone and screwed up something.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

NO NO NO! I... well... If my reading and rereading it with a rather interesting smile glued to my shocked face is a bad thing, then I'd better think about confessing. 

Good grief no! It's a treat that I very much enjoy; seeing new members (or hidden away older ones for that matter) write things so well. I rather hope it isn't short lived. 

=^.^=

( I love you're avatar by the way!)


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



AraCelebEarwen said:


> NO NO NO! I... well... If my reading and rereading it with a rather interesting smile glued to my shocked face is a bad thing, then I'd better think about confessing.
> 
> Good grief no! It's a treat that I very much enjoy; seeing new members (or hidden away older ones for that matter) write things so well. I rather hope it isn't short lived.
> 
> ...



Oh! Well then, thank you very much! I'm humbled.  It certainly is not short lived if you like it. Thanks for all the kind words since I joined.

And my avatar is from this image: http://www.crisgriffin.com/pirate.htm


----------



## Majimaune (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I can't post after a post like that, its too good. I will just bring it down for the next person to read.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Miss Insanity said:


> And my avatar is from this image:...



*jaw drops* 

ooooooooh! wow. *wanders through the gallery like one lost in an art-lover's heaven*

er... Skin warning in the gallery, so no-one can say they weren't warned. I'm not going to be too hard on this one though. Or! Take the link down after I bookmark it so I can get back but no little eyes get bothered.


----------



## Seregon (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Maji - don't worry about your post looking bad. It'll be fine, trust me. It may be a little intimidating, but don't let it scare you out of posting.

And Missy, don't worry about the graphic thing. It wasn't much worse than anything I've posted. I don't think you'll ever really get in trouble for violoence; just don't be so graphic if you ever write a love scene.


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Haha wow. I never thought all this would happen just 'cause of one post. Anyways, the link isn't to a gallery, so if you go there and see anything it's not really my fault, but yes, it's true there is some... stuff.

Maj - I'm sure your post would be fine. I'm not even at the cave yet (next post) so don't worry about a thing.

Ser - No problemo. I'm only 16, dunno if I'd be describing any love scenes with anyone. Never know I guess, so thanks for the warning.


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I would just like to say that we have alot of talented writers in the rpg. I'm glad i joined this.

see ya guys,

ichi


----------



## yhwh1st (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Sorry all for my long absence. My computer crashed and isn't working for anything. Graaa!  *grumbles something about modern technology* So, I'm back to the library to use the net. 

I hereby officially give Dar permission to move my character around until I can get back on more regularly. He and I have worked together before and I think he knows a little about where I would like to take this character. I'll still try to get on once a week 'til this problem clears. 

TTFN!


----------



## Majimaune (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well I'm a bit brain dead atm so I don't think I will post today unless some one can convince me. Tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Amberpants (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Ok I know my post is short but I wanted to get my character away from that anti-social corner...It was too depressing. Ha


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 19, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I posted quickly, just trying to get Rosie/Clover to the cave. It was written really quickly and I've no time to edit right now.


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 19, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I will not be posting again until I have talked to YayGollum again. (This shouldn't be too long). We've arranged a specific way to get my character involved.


----------



## Seregon (May 19, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Don't worry about it, Rosa. Your post was wonderful.

Amber... make 'em count. It's not the quantity; it's the quality. (No offense to her or anyone else here.)

Miss I, that'll be just fine.

Also, I'll try and have Elfy post that her characters do something to help your character, Ichigo. Though, erm, maybe you could toss a PM at her to tell her why you passed out? Was it blood loss or something?


----------



## YayGollum (May 19, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

What happened to that ---> "If you aren't writing once per second, we'll kill your character," idea? Quality over quantity? Since when?  But oh well. sorry about the delay, Miss Insanity person. I am pure evil, apparently. I had a bunch of notes, but I didn't think to save them here or someplace that I could actually get to them. They are on my computer at home, and I am at someone else's house. *hides* I'll be back tomorrow. *runs away*


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 19, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

No problem YayGollum person.


----------



## Seregon (May 19, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



YayGollum said:


> What happened to that ---> "If you aren't writing once per second, we'll kill your character," idea? Quality over quantity? Since when?



Yes, but you forget, YayGollum _person_, if everyone is writing at least once a week, then everyone ought to be able to get in a good, quality post at least once a week (due to the activity of other members at the least). Besides; I'll wait at least three weeks before killing someone off. (_And_ it's just a character, but I know, we get attached to them...) I just want to make sure that this doesn't become one of those "No one's posted... oh well, I'll check back again next month..." threads.

..._But_ I _also_ don't want the posts to become shorter and shorter until people are posting two lines once a week. (Though so far, the majority of the post lengths have been absolutely fine.)

Thanks for changing the post, btw, Amberpants. Nice work.

Sorry - I've ranted, I know...


----------



## Majimaune (May 19, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Seregon said:


> Yes, but you forget, YayGollum _person_


Yay is a person. Wow I never would have guessed.



Seregon said:


> Thanks for changing the post, btw, Amberpants. Nice work.
> 
> Sorry - I've ranted, I know...


I kinda went along with Ambers post. You should be sorry you have ranted. The gremlins will come and get you now.

Sorry if my post is a bit short but I really didn't have much to say.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 19, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

To anyone it may concern: I had four wisdom teeth taken out yesterday and all though I am doing quite a bit better then I thought I would be, it's a little hard for me to concentrate on anything for very long at a time. I am trying to read up on the posts as they come and I saw that you have one up, Rosalee. I'm seeing if I can come up with anything, but nothing's worked out just yet. Hopefully something will come together before too long. 

Guess pain-killers make my head feel a little funny.


----------



## Seregon (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



AraCelebEarwen said:


> Guess pain-killers make my head feel a little funny.


 

Lol; I know what you mean. I might be wrong, but I think they do that to everybody.

And the last couple of posts were fine; and I've posted.

In my defense... hey, somebody had to wake him up! You're welcome, Ichi! *grins* *runs off to hide behind big rock*


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Ara, I'll be getting all my wisdom teeth out next month, so even though I don't feel your pain, I will be very soon  anytime you can get up a coherent post is find with me. 

Just a random thought, maybe we could have Rosie and Clover really get on each others nerves for awhile and then either 1) they finally become really good friends or 2) they start to absolutely loathe each other. I'm kinda liking the first option, but whatever works for you...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



> Ara, I'll be getting all my wisdom teeth out next month, so even though I don't feel your pain, I will be very soon anytime you can get up a coherent post is find with me.


It runs the bill up a bit, but ask that they give you something good. Plan out a simple list of soft things to eat (I could tell you some good ones) and make sure you have plenty of ickpacks to switch out as needed. oh, and some lip-balm of some kind. You'll want it. 

As to Rosie and Clover, check your in-box. 

-----

Do we all have to meet up at the cave? Or could some of us end up catching up a little later. I'm working on a post right now, but with the given set up, I don't think Rosie and Clover are likely to just walk on in after hearing what they just did. I'm not asking that the post be changed, but I'm thinking that it would also be worth looking into if our two have to get along on their own for a little while before being tossed in with the rest. We could only be a few steps behind (or ahead if we have them move on before anyone else) and easily gotten together with the rest at a little bit later point. 

Would that be a problem, or whach ya think, Rosalee?


----------



## Majimaune (May 21, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I was going to say something but then I got distracted by EVIL myspace.

Thats right. Amber I think I helped you out...(Think) There was something else as well...Ummmmmmm.....Oh yeah. Pain killers mess with everyone.


----------



## Seregon (May 21, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Ara - It would be fine with me. If Rosa doesn't have a problem with it, go ahead. I can already think of a few ways that they could be put in with the group at a later time. PM me with any ideas and I'll toss a few at you, too, when I get to a computer I can actually type on. (Sorry if I misunderstood or something, but whatever.)

Miss I, it's been four days. Elfy, it's been five days.

Also, Miss I, please PM me with your idea for your character meeting up with the group. Later today (hopefully), I'm gonna move us along, and I need to know if I need to modify or do anything important for the upcoming whatever-it-is that makes your character meet up with the group. (I won't change the event or anything I just don't want to have my post conflict with anything.)

Edit: I posted. And I noticed that I didn't have a flashback in my last post, so I threw two of them in this one. YAY! We're out of the cave! CELEBRATE! *dances*


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I'm fine with Rosie and Clover being seprate from the group for awhile. I that way it would make it easier for just them two to get on each others nerves for awhile, lol.


----------



## Majimaune (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Seregon said:


> Edit: I posted. And I noticed that I didn't have a flashback in my last post, so I threw two of them in this one. YAY! We're out of the cave! CELEBRATE! *dances*


I noticed the flashbacks. And don't you mean _your_ out of the cave. I might go and post now, not sure though.


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Me and YayGollum are more or less ready to get in our posts everyone! We've developed our little scene. So please, everyone else, stay in the cave!


----------



## Seregon (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I'm deleting my post. Maji, you'll probably want to do the same. Miss I, please inform me of your intentions next time so that this type of situation does not reoccur.

Also, please post soon; it's been six days for Elfy, and four for Meg, Ichi, Rosa, and Yay.


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Seregon said:


> I'm deleting my post. Maji, you'll probably want to do the same. Miss I, please inform me of your intentions next time so that this type of situation does not reoccur.
> 
> Also, please post soon; it's been six days for Elfy, and four for Meg, Ichi, Rosa, and Yay.


 
Oh. I meant nobody else leave the cave. (As in you two could, but it would be best if nobody else did). Also, I did say ahead of time that me and YayGollum were making a plan together to get me into the cave. (It's in the old posts somewhere).

Sorry for the confusion. I hope to be posting this tonight with Yay and from then on I can post all the time.


----------



## Seregon (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Miss Insanity said:


> Oh. I meant nobody else leave the cave. (As in you two could, but it would be best if nobody else did). Also, I did say ahead of time that me and YayGollum were making a plan together to get me into the cave. (It's in the old posts somewhere).
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. I hope to be posting this tonight with Yay and from then on I can post all the time.


 
I apologize; I thought you said that you had a plan to meet up with the group. I didn't realize you specified that they would have to stay where they are. And no-one else leaving the cave is problematic, since at least one of Elfy's characters would follow him blindly.


----------



## Majimaune (May 23, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

My brain can't cope. Am I deleting my post or letting it stay?

I deleted because I saw Sere's post gone so it made more sense but if Sere is going to put it back in I have copied mine into a Word document.


----------



## Seregon (May 23, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I'm not putting it back in; I'm waiting for Miss I's post.


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 23, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well, I figured you'd all been waiting long enough for it, so I posted both mine and Yay's parts of our scene. I have no idea when Yay will show up next, so I decided to make the post.

Yay's lines are in green for easier distinction from mine. Keep in mind that this was a collaborative effort on both our parts. Hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 24, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Looks good you two!

Rosie and I have a plan now, and I think we can still go for it ever with that post. It's fine! Don't worry about it. We'll just have to write it so our girls slip out sometime before their fight wraps up. They're going to be on their own for a little bit and drive each-other nearly insane for a bit.  

We should be able to get it nicely worked out. It's a character clash for one. Should be fun. =^.^=

*mutters something to herself about needing to pay more attention to where she's posting what* ...nevermind...  *hides*


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 24, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I put up a quick post to get things moving.


----------



## Majimaune (May 24, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well I'm not quite sure where we are atm so I will try to post but no promises on quality or quantity.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 24, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Alright, Rose, do you want to give an overview of the rest of that night and the next morning before things start clashing?

Sorry if my last post is a little lacking. I've found myself a bit distracted while writing at the time.  I hope it's alright. hehehe =^.^=


----------



## yhwh1st (May 24, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Ok all. I know I've been out of it for a while but I _will_ post soon. I'm at the library and am printing everything so I know where to come in I'll try to get back in a few days at most.
TTFN!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 24, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

My family is going out of town this weekend, so I won't be around. Ara, if you want to go on a bit without me I'm totally good with that. As it is, I don't have time to put up a post of decent length and coherence... sorry


----------



## Seregon (May 28, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I apologize - we started getting some major rain and flooding Thursday and my internet's been acting up. It should be fixed now, and I should be on a lot more often.

I will try and post tomorrow morning and... Elfy, Ichi... you might wanna follow suit.


----------



## Majimaune (May 28, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

That is good. I was kinda stuck with my last post and no one else posting...


----------



## elfgirl (May 29, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Yeah... um... is she even really in the cave yet or are we waiting on another post from her? I'm guessing we're still waiting to see what she does?


----------



## Seregon (May 29, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I believe she is still outside of the cave.


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 29, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Next post from me coming tonight!  I will come into the cave, so we can all get back to the good ol' fun!


----------



## Majimaune (May 30, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Yay. Something to do on the net tomorrow that means.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 30, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I'm back, and off to read the IC thread!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 30, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

HELLO! Sorry... I didn't get anywhere. >.< Turned out with too much else going on. Drained for a bit... Will be getting head back in order asap. ...I hope...


----------



## Seregon (May 30, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Yay! Major postage!

Thanks for posting, Miss I.

Elfy, hope you don't mind the liberties I took with Alana.

Also, I've temporarily adopted Amberpants' most wonderful character, Laia.

Also, Meg, Ichi, Elfy, Ara, Rose and Maji might wanna post.

Wow, long list.

And we're leaving the cave just as soon as this confrontation is done.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 30, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Sereg? Did you mean to use the same flash twice? 

It's been a long weekend for some; we'll be back as we can. Be patient, youngling. *one corner of her mouth curls up in what _could_ be a smile, but something dark in her manner that hints at some privet amusement*


----------



## Seregon (May 30, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I didn't; the other post which had that flashback got deleted.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 30, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

ah. Well alright then... Forget I asked. =^.^=

Rose, do you have something or are you hoping I do?... Let me know if you want to work something out, otherwise, I can pick at something or let you have at it.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 30, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well, I've been trying to think up some sort of interesting incident worthy of postage, but my brain has been coming up blank. I'm working on (read: thinking hard about!) it.


----------



## Majimaune (May 31, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Seregon said:


> Also, Meg, Ichi, Elfy, Ara, Rose and Maji might wanna post.


Me?! I was one of the last few to post before you and was waiting for some one else to post so I could again.

Interesting. I posted, hope I did alright. You see I am writing a book at the moment and it is completely different from this and it is kinda hard to go between one and the other.


----------



## elfgirl (May 31, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well, it has been a while since anyone posted, really. And Sere, sorry for taking so long.

And no, I don't mind you using my character. Heck, I thank you for it. Gives me somethin' to work with. Speaking of working, I'm doing my post right now, so don't freak.

And... I thought it was my character that said she wasn't an easterling. Oh well, I'll change it if I have to.

Edit: My postageness is done. Yay!


----------



## Seregon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Great post, Elfy and Maji! And yes, it was Alana that said it. Oh, well; no biggy.

And Maji, I understand. But hey, on the bright side, maybe it'll make you a little better! (No offense meant at all; just talking you know, honing your skills type of thing.) Hey, what doesn't kill ya, right?


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



elfgirl said:


> And... I thought it was my character that said she wasn't an easterling. Oh well, I'll change it if I have to.


I edited mine so it is all good.



Seregon said:


> And Maji, I understand. But hey, on the bright side, maybe it'll make you a little better! (No offense meant at all; just talking you know, honing your skills type of thing.) Hey, what doesn't kill ya, right?


I guess so but it is set in the future in gang wars...anything similar there?

I posted. Hope it is alright.


----------



## Seregon (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Great post, Maji.

And hey, maybe in the future there are... radioactive elf-like things? *laughs*

Update: I've posted. Sorry that it's so short, and that I still haven't gotten the hang of writing for Laia


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Last week of school--waaaay hectic. So sorry guys. Ara, do you really care what happens in my next post, or should I just do whatever I think works with the ideas we talked about?


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Seregon said:


> Great post, Maji.
> 
> And hey, maybe in the future there are... radioactive elf-like things? *laughs*


*laughs as well* Maybe... there are aliens (I think)

Will post shortly (if there is need for me to post)


----------



## Seregon (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I think you're probably the best judge of whether you have something to post about or not. After all, sometimes posts can be all character developement and not really have anything to do with plot (I think Elfy's done this repeatedly (not to pick on her or... nvm, I'm too tired to lie)).


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Rosalee LuAnn said:


> Last week of school--waaaay hectic. So sorry guys. Ara, do you really care what happens in my next post, or should I just do whatever I think works with the ideas we talked about?


I should think that'd be fine.  

I took it forward a bit just now, since I thought it'd help move things along between our two nicely. That work?


----------



## Seregon (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Ara, good post!

Alright, everyone ready to move on? Any objections?

Speak now, or forever hold your peace.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

There's still end-of-school craziness going on, but I cobbled together a quick post. Hope it works...


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Rosalee LuAnn said:


> There's still end-of-school craziness going on, but I cobbled together a quick post. Hope it works...


...Oh right Northern Hemisphere. I am going into winter, it's the middle of the school year but I still have a lot going on...Musical, story writing and such. Not too bad though. Will go post if I find it necessary for my character.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Nice post Miss I. I put a little, just a small one, flashback in my post, its in the italics.


----------



## Seregon (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Alright, I've posted a nice little event for everyone to leave.

And I just kind of realized that he isn't exactly the typical leader, is he? I hope no one minds the kind of darker, lesser of two evils, leader-type.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well I don't...as long as I don't have to lead at _any_ time.


----------



## Seregon (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Maji, promise you won't have to lead. There may be an opening for a couple of other leaders to emerge at one point, though.

Hey, does anyone have any problems with my post? Anything? If not, let's keep this moving!

Oh, and, I don't know if you recently changed it, but I just noticed... I like the siggy, Ara.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Seregon said:


> Oh, and, I don't know if you recently changed it, but I just noticed... I like the siggy, Ara.


*laughs at hearing this* Thanks, but which one did you see? Or do you mean the pic and not the quote? I just switched it again, so... If you saw->

"Ancient lovers believed a kiss would literally unite their souls, because the spirit was said to be carried in one's breath."* ~Eve Glicksman

I found it a while ago and was playing with it just then, but I wasn't sure how much I liked it in my sig. *shrugs* I do like it, however it felt odd just there and I changed it to this one->

"He is no fool who gives up what he cannot keep to gain what he cannot lose." ~Jim Elliott

Either way, the pic is one I made a while back and dug out of my Photobucket. =^.^=


----------



## Seregon (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

It was the first quote, but I love the second one. Oddly enough, I'm writing a story where that's the main theme.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Seregon said:


> Hey, does anyone have any problems with my post? Anything? If not, let's keep this moving!


No, no problems I just have a mental blank and can think of nothing to write.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Are we even going to try to have the times match up? Rosie and Clover are still on their second day, and in Seregon's last post it says its four days later. Should we just post as if its four days later for Rosie and Clover too, and just show how things have changed in that time? Or something...?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I've been trying to figure that out as well. The only thing I've come up with so far was that maybe the wagons weren't right all together and even though the escapes looked to have happened all at about the same time, there were not all at the same place?... hmmm...

Or has someone been walking around in circles?... *flashes a grin and hides*

If need be, I think once Rosie and Clover are back and have things more-or-less settled, we can hop-skip a little in one post. It would take some time for Rosie to feel like trying to move on, but she for one wouldn't want to stay any longer then she had to, right Rosalee?


----------



## Seregon (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

You guys can post and just try and catch up, or you can intersperse some time now and then, or you can just have it be four days later all at once; it's up to you on that one. Just please let me know when you guys decide.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

We could just wait (we being the rest of the characters) until the other two catch up with their posting.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

well, there are a few things I want to not rush about the next step(s) here. I know how I'd write Clover, and I know Rosalee most likely (as any of us) would prefer to write for Rosie, being her own character. Where the two are now is something of an important point between them; from here, they either snap at eachother out of stress (which I'm having a little harder time seeing at the moment) or come to see that they would rather get along ('I may not really need your help, but it sure looks like you could use some'   ). I don't want to rush that, but then the 'next two/three days' shouldn't be too hard to sum up as needed. 

oh. And to point something out that just now came to mind; if the rest of them are walking _away_ from where our two are, over two and three days of walking even _just_ 5 miles a day (which should be almost nothing given that most of your characters are wanderer, elven and/or other sorts  ) that would put everyone at least 10, 15 miles from ours! How's that going to work?...


----------



## Seregon (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Don't worry about you guys catching up. I'll PM you about this.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Ok, so we're just going to post just the same as we have, and more or less ignore the time inconsistencies? I'll start to think up a post on that assumption...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

That's what it sounds like for now at least, so I'd go for it.  I wouldn't have any problem with letting you do whatever, Rosalee. If you've got (or get) an idea, go ahead and write it out! I'm back on work times for the week + and it's going to be a crazy few. >.<


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

*I don't know how many stomachs bucks have.

I posted. Hope it was good. If you can't tell I have been camping before and cooked on an open fire so I kinda know what I was talking about. I did guess some of it though.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I would have just written something along the lines of, "Bugburz eats the animal raw, then laughs at those who find it disgusting." But if I were playing a character that couldn't eat it raw, it would be more like, "The unnamed as well as hungry and non-raw-deer-meat-eating character prepared and cooked the meat for himself, then laughed at those who didn't know how to cook their own."  You get a B for effort, since I'm sure that you could have gone through a bit more effort to make sure that you knew every step for the procedure.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Majimaune said:


> *I don't know how many stomachs bucks have.


Unless there's a kind I'm not thinking of, they've only got one that I've ever known of. Moo-cows however have two, so I'm not going to tell you off for it.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

My computer's up and running again!  So, I'm back for a while at least.

Quick queston: How long do y'all intend to stay in the cave? When will we be moving forward?


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Craziness is going on at my house right now, what with back yard landscaping (I got to tear down the tree house! Whee! Twas great fun... except for when a nail decided to fly straight at my eye... and we upset some bees who had their nest up there...) and preparing for wedding stuff, and looking for job excitement...

In short, computer time is limited. I'll work on a post... soon... but Ara, you don't have to wait on me. If you have time to post, post.


----------



## Seregon (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



yhwh1st said:


> My computer's up and running again!  So, I'm back for a while at least.
> 
> Quick queston: How long do y'all intend to stay in the cave? When will we be moving forward?


 
We have already moved on. I apologize; you've been inactive for a while. However, if you PM me, I can come up with a temporary character to facilitate your character meeting up with our group. PM me if there's anything specific, if not I'll PM you with an idea or two tomorrow.

And Maji, nice post.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



YayGollum said:


> You get a B for effort, since I'm sure that you could have gone through a bit more effort to make sure that you knew every step for the procedure.


Only a B? Well I guess that is the best I could have done without looking stuff up.

Ara I thought moo-cows had 4 stomachs.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Seregon said:


> We have already moved on. I apologize; you've been inactive for a while.


Tell me about it.  No need to apologize. I've been thinking about creating a new character to help Figwitt, I'm just not very good at making the profile believable.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Majimaune said:


> Ara I thought moo-cows had 4 stomachs.



Go find a cow and a good sword... OR! You can always look it up somewhere... *hides*

Rosie! I'll try to come up with something, but so far not much luck.  Thinking about it when there's dull time at work.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



AraCelebEarwen said:


> Go find a cow and a good sword... OR! You can always look it up somewhere... *hides*


I think I would go for the latter.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I quite like your latest post Sere. Very nice.


----------



## Seregon (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Thanks, Maji!


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Now we are just doing mindless posting. Yay for us.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Sorry I've been gone for so long, everyone (especially Ara)! I've been trying to get a job (I got it!) and we've been landscaping our yard, so... yeah. You know what I mean. I need to catch up on ALOT... I'll start by reading the IC thread...


----------



## yhwh1st (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Nice post elfgirl!


----------



## Seregon (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I second that; really, nicely done. I have a short post introducing another group (this one oughta meet up with Orion more quickly than yours, Ara and Rose). Sorry for the shortness.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I'm taking the liberty to specify certain weather and time patterns that might be helpful to us (the escapees) in future. i.e.: a new moon will be coming up in my narritave. Do y'all think it likely that the 'sacrifice' would have been held on a new moon? what with superstition and all... I just figured that it was likely, and that a new moon would be more helpful to us in contrast with a full moon. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I like the idea. I do I do I really really do (sorry I was told to practice insincerity (sp?) at school today.)

Also Sere I am just a little confused with your post. Who is the first bit with and who is this second two people?


----------



## yhwh1st (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Practice _*in*_sincerity? Why? 

do you not like my idea? is it too much to think about when you post?  or are you just joshin' me?


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Ops I meant _sincerity_ not the one with the in in front. And yes I really do like it.


----------



## Seregon (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Majimaune said:


> Also Sere I am just a little confused with your post. Who is the first bit with and who is this second two people?


 
It's a completely separate group which will stumble across the main group, and hopefully stir up some arguments and interactions... There are two characters, though really only the female one is mine... the others is Elfy's... who should be showing up soon... *elbows Elfy*...

...Just one more time when I'm shown that saying something doesn't necessarily make it happen...


----------



## yhwh1st (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Ok. I finally got it up! Sorry it took so long.  I had it almost done the other day but it was almost 2:00 am and I realized I had been just sitting and staring at the screen for almost 30 minutes!  Needless to say I decided to go to bed.  As I will now. 

Can't you tell I like smilies?   (I start acting stupid when I'm over tired *shrugs* Nighty!  )


----------



## yhwh1st (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Hey, just a thought. What do y'all think of my writing so far? Do I have too many or not enought details? Is my work too wordy? If any of you have any constructive criticism to offer then, offer away! But you don't have to clutter up this thread with that stuff. Just pm me if you've noticed anything. (I'm just looking to improve my writing style.)


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

My parents went out of town unexpectedly, and mom is the only one who knows the password onto the computer, so yeah.

And my wisdom teeth were taken out this morning so I'm still not quite feeling myself. Tomorrow I should have a bit of computer time. Right now, I'm supposed to be working on my sister's wedding invitations... don't tell my mom thats not what I'm doing! *hides*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

*cringes slightly* Well, don't worry about it, Rosalee. Looks like a fine post. 

The lack of teeth shouldn't bother too much for too long; though trust me, when you even start to feel like you need to do nothing but rest for a while, do just exactly that. And a friend told me so I'll pass it on; apple juice proved to have been very good for helping with the taste...


----------



## Seregon (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



AraCelebEarwen said:


> *cringes slightly* Well, don't worry about it, Rosalee. Looks like a fine post.
> 
> The lack of teeth shouldn't bother too much for too long; though trust me, when you even start to feel like you need to do nothing but rest for a while, do just exactly that. And a friend told me so I'll pass it on; apple juice proved to have been very good for helping with the taste...


 
Apple juice also helps with your immune system! Yay for not getting infected!  *feels slightly random*

Hmmm... I guess I should add that I oughtta be posting something sometime soon...


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Seregon said:


> *feels slightly random*


Nothing wrong with being random. I do that all the time.  Like now, for instance.



Today marks the 144th anniversary of the beginning of the Battle of Gettysburg. This makes me very thankful to the men who gave their lives to help make my country what it is today. Just something I've been thinking about...


----------



## Amberpants (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I'm back from a month and a half of sleeping in tents and getting eaten alive by all sorts of interesting bugs...YAY!!!

Thanks Sere for watching over her for me


----------



## Seregon (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

No problem; anytime.

Since you're back, though... POST.


----------



## Amberpants (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

...no warm hello..no I missed you...gosh pushy pushy...  he he ok


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Hello Amber. I tried to make the hello warm.

I guess I should post again hey?


----------



## Seregon (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Amberpants said:


> ...no warm hello..no I missed you...gosh pushy pushy...  he he ok


 
No... no warm hello. It's been sitting out in the kitchen too long; even the heat lamps won't bring it back.

And I posted. Apologies for the lateness and the length; the next one will, hopefully, be much longer.

And yes. Everyone... post.



Which reminds me, anyone seen YayGollum? I haven't heard from him in what seems like ages.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Last I heard from his was just like two days ago. I like the post Sere and I will post right now.

There done. Took me long enough as it is probably the longest post I have done on this forum. Hope someone picks up the end of it for me. BTW the orc's scimitar had a very mild poison on it and can someone notice that Straag has the orc's blade because then something will be done to find out that it was poisoned. Or that was my thoughts while I was writing it.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

My character is not dead...yet. I haven't decided whether to kill him off and bring in someone else or let him live. I will let all know when I decide (hopefully soon).


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

My computer's not working (the wires between the screen and everything else seem to have come lose, so I'm not even supposed to turn it on tell after it gets fixed) and there is a _ton_ of stuff going on!!  I know I'm letting my side down a bit more then should be, but I truly can not help it at the time being! 

Things may be changing to where I'll have better access in another week or so, but I really don't know well enough for sure and likely should just keep my mouth shut instead of giving falsities.

I've not even been able to read and catch up just yet. Hope to soon.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Um...ahem...uh, Sere? Elfgirl? *looks around embarrassed* I just realized that I forgot to inform you: my two characters had just met up with yours in my last post.  Maybe I'll go post something new to help move it along...


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Oh-key-day! Here's where I stand: Figwitt is going to remain in hiding 'til he feels safe. He may not be the brightest jool  but he _does_ know when to keep hidden.


----------



## Amberpants (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

hey ....
fyi: I'm going to be in Louisiana for a week so I probably won't be on if there's not a computer there...

sorry again,
Amberpants


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Just start writing and post. How's that work?.. not that I'm going to be around all that much to worry about it. *chin in hands*


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

*walks in huming the Harry Potter theme* Anybody else go see the movie last night? My sister and I bought tickets at the last minute and got to the theatre at 10:00. The line was already long but we surprisingly still got very good seats. My cousin ended up hating the movie, but my sister and I thought it was pretty good.

Edit: Oops! btw Good post Ara!


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

*hisses and cringes* Garn, yhwh1st person! Warn humans when you're about to invoke evil! Terrifying stuff, that hp. *shudders* The evil hp section is the only one that I don't read. *eyes dart about with paranoia* It hypnotizes everyone that comes across it! Not I, though! *hides*


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Yeah I saw it. Was quite good, stayed relatively close to the book as well.

I will go and read and post (if necessary).


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I went to see it at midnight. The HP movie, that is. It's the first midnight showing I've ever been to. I think that once I get over all the stuff they left out, It'll be my favorite of the movies so far.  *shameless HP fan*

Ditto Maji, I'll go read and post if necessary.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



YayGollum said:


> *hisses and cringes* Garn, yhwh1st person! Warn humans when you're about to invoke evil! Terrifying stuff, that hp. *shudders* The evil hp section is the only one that I don't read. *eyes dart about with paranoia* It hypnotizes everyone that comes across it! Not I, though! *hides*


I have not been hypnotized or brain washed or any of those nasty things. I _like_ the books and movies, but am _*very far*_ from obsessing over them. (*dryly*could I emphasize that more.)  The HP movies are like almost any other movie for me. If I'm not in the mood to watch tv, I simply walk out of the room. Even in the middle of the movie. (except in the theater, if I pay $8 or $9 I'm staying for the movie unless it's _really_ bad. Then I walk out and ask for my money back  ) *shrugs*


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Ok, back to the actual OOC...

Would one of you be interested in running into (figuratively speaking ) a new character I'm going to introduce into this RP? I can PM whoever and let them know what I've written so far. I was thinking something logical would be to have a character scout ahead of the group and 'bump' into my character, but whoever would need to know a couple of things before they post. I've pretty much finished writing my part. If anyone's interested PM me or post here.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Thanks Maji!


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Anytime. I will be getting my character better before I go away for a week. Maybe on Tuesday I will bring him out of it.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I took some liberties with someone's character. You can fight over who, I don't really care. Hope my post was alright.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Ok Maji! My newest profile can be found here.

Where are you going? Hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I'm going skiing for a week (couldn't be bothered to learn how to snow board)

I like the profile. Very nice.


----------



## Seregon (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Hey guys...

Well, I learned something new... don't screw with .vxd programs...

EVER.


I shall try and be on more than I have, and catch up and all yet as you might have surmised my computer usage is much more limited than it once was.

Sorry...


----------



## Amberpants (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I'm back...Yay!!!
Just thought yall'd like to know...


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Can someone please post so I can post my "coming back to life post" as such. I need someone to take those couple of lines floating up in the air that I left for whoever wanted them.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

*winces* Well, while everyone's coming back, I'm coming back to leave again. Sorry! *cowers* I have to go to girls camp! I have to! They're making me! They are, I promise!


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Sorry all for the length of my post.  I've never been good at the introduction post. But once I've started, the rest flows fairly well.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

*comes in singing* _Happy Birthday to me Happy Birthday to me..._

To both Amber and Meg: I like it. I will go post now, get my character awake for good I think. Then we can move on from the camp and meet Meg's new character. Does she have a name?


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

It's your birthday!  

_One, two, three, four_
_Happy, happy birthday_
_from all of us to you_

_We wish it was our birthday_
_so we could party too_

_Happy, happy birthday_
_May all your dreams come true_

_We wish it was our birthday_
_so we could party too _


Back to the OOC...
Yes she does have a name. I have it on my profile, it's Lily.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Regarding Figwitt: I think it might be more realistic (and here I sit talking about 'reality' in a fiction ) if a couple of people didn't know what Figwitt is. Remember, few had even heard of hobbits 'til after the ring was destroyed...


----------



## Miss Insanity (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Yay I'm back! I can't wait to see what's new in the story so I can get myself updated.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Yay your back and I think you might have a lot to read.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

*footsteps echo through the halls as she walks in* Hello? Hello! Where is everybody?


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I just saw Maji's post in the 'Missing' thread. How I forgot, I don't know... So you're back on the 27th?

On the 27th I'm having oral surgery. All four of my wisdom teeth have needed to come out for two years! I requested the whole weekend off to recouperate, (just hope I don't have to call in sick on Mon) so I'll have plenty of time to think up nice posts!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

And it looks like we've all died.
Well, not really, but yeah.

My sister is getting married in a couple weeks. We're having the reception in our back yard (which doesn't have all the sod laid down yet!) and she wanted to make her own invitations, our neighbor actually agreed to make the cake (!) and blah... I can honestly say I had no idea that weddings were this much of a hassle. When it's my turn, I think I'll elope. 

*to the emptiness* So, whats your excuse?

Honestly, though, I'm really sorry I've been so scarce. And... LOOK! A BLIBBERING HUMDINGER! *escapes under invisibility cloak*


----------



## Miss Insanity (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well congratulations to your sister anyhow! When my big brother got married even I was shocked at the complexity of.. everything! And I've always kind of pictured a nice complex wedding like his I guess. Oh well.

Hopefully everyone will come back eventually.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well! I had my wisdom teeth out yesterday morning and I'm feeling just fine!  *grumbles something about everyone telling her horror stories* I was fine last night, only a little loopy from the anesthesia. I even went out to run some errands this morning. I'm just sick and tired of pudding and milk shakes already.  blech!


----------



## Amberpants (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

why isn't any one here???
It's kind of lonely...


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Rosalee LuAnn said:


> And it looks like we've all died.
> Well, not really, but yeah.


I agree. It's been too long. We need to get this thing going again. Unfortunately, I can't really move either of my characters 'til somebody else does something with theirs...anyone have any ideas on how to get this thing going again?


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I'M BACK!!! Although extreamly tired after waking up 6:30AM and then skiing from around 9:30AM to 4:30PM. Very tiring. Also I'm not feeling to good (I am blaming the snow) so I might not be in here too often but will try to be.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Majimaune said:


> I'M BACK!!!


OK! ALRIGHT! Lets get this road on the show!!!  

People are always telling me I'm crazy, and you know what? I DON'T CARE! *makes a waco face as she starts running in circles, promptly freaking out her dog* 

Ok. I think I need to lay off the percocet...


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Yes I agree with those people who say you are crazy. I have been told I'm a crazy nerd though so I think that could be a bit worse.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I'm the kind of person who (for the most part) doesn't really care what other people think, unless they question my integrity or anything like that. I am who I am. That's me. Take it or leave it. 

So...did you have fun skiing? I've never learned any snow sports. I'm going to make my cousins take me snowboarding this winter, up on Mt. Hood. I've always wanted to learn to snowboard, just never have.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Snowboarders sit around all the time which is why I didn't want to do it. My knees still hurt and it is like four days after. Awesome time though. Only fell over six times and only one of them was my fault.

Back to the thread topic I think...(roughly)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Hey guys. Sorry, but I'm not sure that I can really come back; at least not now. The laptop that I had just gotten decided to up and die on me a while back, and I've not been able to get on-line at the library much at all even just to look in on my email. I'm sorry for not being around more, and... I'm going to voice a thought I've had for a long while: unless someone wants her, Clover may not survive much longer. 

A bit harsh, maybe. But I've not gotten to kill off one of my characters in a very long time, and I just can't keep up my part here. It's been really fun, don't get me wrong. But... It's not something I can just do with random scraps of free time anymore.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Its your own choice whether you kill her off Ara...


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Wow that was fast, Amberpants!

Out of curiosity, is anyone's character able to speak elvish?


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I've been gone alot too--my sisters wedding and our being-landscaped backyard aren't helping me get online much. And after that, I'm packing up and going off to college, where I imagine that time will be cramped with other things... maybe.... Clover and Rosie will both meet with a tragic accident.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



yhwh1st said:


> Out of curiosity, is anyone's character able to speak elvish?


Sorry no. Mine is a human, brought up by humans and all the rest of it. He knows about two words.


----------



## Seregon (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



yhwh1st said:


> Wow that was fast, Amberpants!
> 
> Out of curiosity, is anyone's character able to speak elvish?



Orion, Luinwe, Rhea and Alana all speak elvish.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Seregon said:


> Orion, Luinwe, Rhea and Alana all speak elvish.


Great! Thanks! I may need to utilize that later. Not yet though. btw, long time no see! How ya been?


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Hey all! Sorry I took so long. Crazy stuff, you all know how it goes. But there it is.


----------



## Seregon (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



yhwh1st said:


> btw, long time no see! How ya been?


 
Apart from not having the internet, great! I've been writing up a post but I don't think I'll finish it tonight. Keep an eye out for it tomorrow morning; I'll try and finish it then and I'll definitely have it posted by noon (US CT). Thanks muchly for all your patience.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

*Works out rough time difference in head* So I will see your post maybe tomorrow afternoon/night or Monday.

BTW Nice post Meg.


----------



## Seregon (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

It's posted. Apologies for the crappy prophecy bit; I was never very good at writing them.

And by the way, I'm really proud. While I've been gone you guys have written some excellent posts!

Also - Meg; I'm working on a post for the second group. Hopefully, it'll be up in just a little while.

Thanks once more for the patience!



Update: The second-group post is done; apologies for the shortness of it.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Seregon said:


> It's posted. Apologies for the crappy prophecy bit; I was never very good at writing them.


 Neither have I at that, though I don't think yours is as bad as you obviously do.



> And by the way, I'm really proud. While I've been gone you guys have written some excellent posts!


 I'm surprised that you think so little of our writing skills.  



> Also - Meg; I'm working on a post for the second group. Hopefully, it'll be up in just a little while.
> 
> Thanks once more for the patience!
> 
> Update: The second-group post is done; apologies for the shortness of it.


No problem. I got your PM and I'll work on what you asked. It'll probably be short 'n' sweet too.



Majimaune said:


> BTW Nice post Meg.


Thanks!


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Oooh! Ooh! YAY!!!  I also started my new job today! I'm so glad to be out of my last job. Today I had an eight hour day (w/ one hour lunch) and today seemed shorter than a six hour day with only a half-hour lunch. And today, the only break I took was my lunch, it went by so fast.YAY! I like my new job! Starbucks is the best!


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Seregon said:


> And by the way, I'm really proud. While I've been gone you guys have written some excellent posts!


*blushes* Oh...um...thanks...you made me blush...(how humour doesn't work on the net as well as it does face to face, it sounded good in my head).

Congrats on the new job Meg. I still don't have a first job, no one will hire me being a male and 16 at the same time doesn't seem to work.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Majimaune said:


> Congrats on the new job Meg.


 Thanks! 


Majimaune said:


> I still don't have a first job, no one will hire me being a male and 16 at the same time doesn't seem to work.


 Don't worry. I'm sure you'll find one soon. You seem to have a great personality that ought to get you a good one soon. 

Btw, nice post, Maji. Like I said before: logical.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



yhwh1st said:


> You seem to have a great personality that ought to get you a good one soon.


What you know of me. I don't let everything out on the net. Bad idea if you ask me. I'm too much of a Star Wars nerd in life.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



Majimaune said:


> What you know of me. I don't let everything out on the net. Bad idea if you ask me. I'm too much of a Star Wars nerd in life.


Then you'd get along great with my uncle. He has an entire room devoted to Star Wars. And I'm talking a room the size of a living room. He even has a pool table with 'Star Wars' carved on the sides and lightsaber pool ques. And more figures than I can count (not that I really want to).

I know. I know. Back to the topic.


----------



## Seregon (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



yhwh1st said:


> I know. I know. Back to the topic.


 
 You never told me you're psychic.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*



yhwh1st said:


> Then you'd get along great with my uncle. He has an entire room devoted to Star Wars. And I'm talking a room the size of a living room. He even has a pool table with 'Star Wars' carved on the sides and lightsaber pool ques. And more figures than I can count (not that I really want to).
> 
> I know. I know. Back to the topic.


Wow thats worse then me, I just read the books.

And yes I agree...back to the thread...


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Sorry this is taking so long. A _lot_ is going on with me lately. It sometimes takes me a while to figure out what the next logical step is in a story, and I just figured that out. I shall post presently.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Hey its all right, take all the time you need (as long as it is not like five years or something)


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Aaaaack!  I've been almost running on empty here! Life's been hecktic (sp?) for me. I'm sorry it's taking me so long. I'll try to have something up in the next day or two.


----------



## Amberpants (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Where is everybody??? I'm getting kind of lonely over here...


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I'm still here but awaiting Meg's next post...

Anyway hows life?


----------



## Seregon (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I, too, am still here, and I have half a mind to move some other peoples' characters so that everyone can move again, but I'm rather reluctant to do it.

Anyone else here? Wanna speak up? Maybe wanna post?


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I could post maybe Friday if its really wanted.


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I am SO SORRY!  Life's been completely crazy for me lately. I'll try to have a new post up in an hour or so. Please don't be smad at me.


----------



## Seregon (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

It's okay; I sympathise with the craziness (especially now), and it takes more than a little to make me really angry with you.

(This doesn't mean don't post, just don't think that I'm gonna come after you or anything.)


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

How could we be mad at you Meg? It would be impossible. Will go and read the post now and possibly reply.


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Ok, Maji. I just posted for the other group. So, have at it!  Thank you all for your patience.  Now, I shall go and take a nap. I was at work at 4:20 this morning. *blech!* and only got off at 1:00. I am VERY tired. *yawns*


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

I would be tired after that as well. I will be tired tomorrow cause I'm gonna stay up and watch the Twenty20 cricket Australia vs England which will start at 10:30PM and end at like 1AM and I have a driving lesson tomorrow.

I posted and I like your post Meg. Very good. Sorry if no one gets mine at first but I have a small thing in mind I might do to my character.


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Thanks!  Great post yourself. Why wouldn't anyone understand it? I think it's fine...


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Thanks. Well I was writing it at like 10PM so I didn't quite get what I was writing at first...


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Well is anyone else going to post?


----------



## yhwh1st (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

Things are incredibly crazy for me right now and, as it is, I can only see them getting busier.  I don't think I can stay here and RP for much longer. Wow! I never really thought I'd ever say that...

I'm sorry everyone!  I'll be here long enough to wrap things up...

Maji and Sere: I have a couple of hours on my hands now. I'll see what I can whip up.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

When I said is anyone else going to post I meant anyone else with time going to post. If you don't think you can do it we can try to work something out to pull your character out temporarily incase at a later point you have time and this thing is still going and you want to come back in.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The Seregon Person's ---> The O. O. C. Thread For The "Type Title Here" Story! Y*

HELLO hello hello hello hello hello hello...

Meg? Sere? Elfy? Where are you? I'm bored without this stuff


----------

